# Emergency Lighting installations



## JohnW (Oct 10, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I am looking to install some amber lights on my pickup, and was looking to see how others may have done theirs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You talking bar, strobe or stand alone?


----------



## JohnW (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking to see how others may have installed LED lighting on their trucks. Outside of the light bar they may have on top


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73

Have you look through here yet


----------



## JohnW (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll take a look now... Thanks olddog...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JohnW;2029641 said:


> I'll take a look now... Thanks olddog...


No problem, we are all just here to help the new guys.

You'll find a wealth of information here and welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2029645 said:


> No problem, we are all just here to help the new guys.
> 
> You'll find a wealth of information here and welcome to Plowsite.


and welcome to plow site.

ps, plow trucks use warring lights, there is no emergency.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

there are so many different ways to set it up i do alot of installs from friends maybe i can help what kind of truck ? do you have a sander and what is your price range. and what type of coverage you looking for.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2029656 said:


> ps, plow trucks use warring lights, there is no emergency.


I use warning lights. No need for war, it's just snow :waving:


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

JohnW;2029633 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am looking to install some amber lights on my pickup, and was looking to see how others may have done theirs.


Hey John,

I have a mini bar on the roof that is my primary but I also have added Feniex Apollos mounted just below the headlights on the headgear for when I am pulling into blind intersections at night.

As a backup (I have a intermittent connection in the bar that I can't find despite completely taking it apart) I have a Apollo dashlight and a Feniex Cobra 400 bar that fits perfectly between the pillar and center seatbelt bracket in my rear window.

Hopefully that helps


----------

